# Okay...We Have LBB and BBH...Guess What Oliver Is



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, LBB (Little Blind Billy), BBH (Big Butt Henry).

Oliver is "WTF" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Yep, he's turned into a shelter, at a year old, with a broken leg ~ _Shelter people: WTF

_Shelter contacts Jan ~ _Jan: WTF

_Jan contacts Edie Gobbi ~ _Edie: WTF

_Lina picks him up, I arrive, and his cast fell off ~ _Lina and Deb: WTF
_
Ever since, I've been finding little Oliver chewing on something, or eating his poo.
So I say ~ _WTF
_
Poor Oliver now thinks that's his name ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> I'm on a roll tonight[/B]




May god help us...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
:wine: I need a drink after all of that laughing.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Lina picks him up, I arrive, and his cast fell off ~ _Lina and Deb: WTF

LMAO :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1: 


_The cast goes from *GREEN *to *BLUE *~ _no one on SM said: WTF :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease: _


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 14 2009, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762191


> Lina picks him up, I arrive, and his cast fell off ~ _Lina and Deb: WTF
> 
> LMAO :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:
> 
> ...



OMG!!! That was SOOOO funny, Lina. We posted pics, and within hours, his cast was a different color. :HistericalSmiley: 

It wasn't even "PhotoShopped" and no one noticed ~ LMAO :smrofl: 

I am sooo crackin' myself up. :rofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762195


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 14 2009, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762191





> Lina picks him up, I arrive, and his cast fell off ~ _Lina and Deb: WTF
> 
> LMAO :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:
> 
> ...



OMG!!! That was SOOOO funny, Lina. We posted pics, and within hours, his cast was a different color. :HistericalSmiley: 

It wasn't even "PhotoShopped" and no one noticed ~ LMAO :smrofl: 

I am sooo crackin' myself up. :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


We needed pics of my face ... :new_shocked: whenever I think about it - the adrenalin just shoots right up ... geezzzz ... I coudn't figure out why the laundry room door wouldn't open ...the darn cast was wedged under the door and he slowly comes from behind the door :new_shocked: - minus the cast ... :new_shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 14 2009, 02:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762202


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762195





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 14 2009, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762191





> Lina picks him up, I arrive, and his cast fell off ~ _Lina and Deb: WTF
> 
> LMAO :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:
> 
> ...



OMG!!! That was SOOOO funny, Lina. We posted pics, and within hours, his cast was a different color. :HistericalSmiley: 

It wasn't even "PhotoShopped" and no one noticed ~ LMAO :smrofl: 

I am sooo crackin' myself up. :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


We needed pics of my face ... :new_shocked: whenever I think about it - the adrenalin just shoots right up ... geezzzz ... I coudn't figure out why the laundry room door wouldn't open ...the darn cast was wedged under the door and he slowly comes from behind the door :new_shocked: - minus the cast ... :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMFAO

You have no idea how I laugh at that. Along with the "look" on your face when I rang the doorbell ~ :smrofl: 

What a fun memory...for me, anyway. It was funny. 

To see your daughter holding Oliver, and you holding the cast, just cracks me up ~ :rofl: 

I so picture you opening the door, and it wouldn't open, then finding the cast lodged under the door ~ LMAO again!! Too funny. 

I love you Lina. That was definately a very fond memory. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oliver, aka: WTF, sends his love. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 13 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762204


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 14 2009, 02:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762202





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762195





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 14 2009, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762191





> Lina picks him up, I arrive, and his cast fell off ~ _Lina and Deb: WTF
> 
> LMAO :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:
> 
> ...



OMG!!! That was SOOOO funny, Lina. We posted pics, and within hours, his cast was a different color. :HistericalSmiley: 

It wasn't even "PhotoShopped" and no one noticed ~ LMAO :smrofl: 

I am sooo crackin' myself up. :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


We needed pics of my face ... :new_shocked: whenever I think about it - the adrenalin just shoots right up ... geezzzz ... I coudn't figure out why the laundry room door wouldn't open ...the darn cast was wedged under the door and he slowly comes from behind the door :new_shocked: - minus the cast ... :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMFAO

You have no idea how I laugh at that. Along with the "look" on your face when I rang the doorbell ~ :smrofl: 

What a fun memory...for me, anyway. It was funny. 

To see your daughter holding Oliver, and you holding the cast, just cracks me up ~ :rofl: 

I so picture you opening the door, and it wouldn't open, then finding the cast lodged under the door ~ LMAO again!! Too funny. 

I love you Lina. That was definately a very fond memory. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oliver, aka: WTF, sends his love. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww Deb you can't allow him to leave Casa Del Caca ... he's just too much fun !!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

WTF sure is a cute little guy!


----------

